# Contest: Win '70s Bolivar Inmensa & PC!



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

OK, here is the deal. I'm (relatively) new here and thought it would be interesting to have a little contest. I just went through my Aristocrat MXT Plus and my Lissador over the weekend and counted-up my stash. Probably not an exact number, but I'm sticking with it. The contest? Guess how many total sticks I have in those two humidors as of right now. The closest guess wins a late 1970s Bolivar Inmensa and a late 1970s Bolivar Petit Corona. Sound like fun? Great - post your guess! Doesn't sound like fun? Then don't participate. I'll keep this open until 11:59 PM on Friday, June 1st. Good Luck!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

1,500

Thanks for the competition!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

895


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

777

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

2775 and thanks for the contest.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

1258


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

1,246.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

1,024


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

5,257,651,895,236,026,265. Rounding it to 500 gazillion.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

1760


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

4000ish....


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

1313


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

2,222
:tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

8624


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

3,333

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Somewhere between negative infinity and infinity.

I kid, I kid. I'll go with 1453. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

2616

Great contest!


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

1460.
Thanks for the contest!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

3,225


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

789.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Cool contest!!!

I guess 4323 :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

how many guesses are we entitled to?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

3269


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

2896


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

69!!!! *air guitar* Sorry, couldn't resist it! 

My real guess would be 780 sticks.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

2825


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Well if you smoke like i do there probably isn't much in there 

142 sticks


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll say 3154


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my guess is 5,769. 

I see all the boxes in your cab, the tricky part is knowing how full they are .. :]

P.S. Thanks for the great contest


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

2438 cigars. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

My guess: 4840.

Cool contest, Mike.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

3,625 thanks for the contest Michael.


----------



## WoppA (May 17, 2007)

3124


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

5500.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome contest. I'll go with 3,809


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

700 ish thanks fir the fun lol


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

9,137

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

987


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

8500


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Im a newb here, but if you do not mind a guess from me then i will go with my lucky number 666.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

One Billion stogies!!!! Just kidding. You have some big humidors buddy. 1575 is my guess.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

995


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

2372


----------



## Kiss079 (Mar 25, 2007)

3716


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

2885


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

7525


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

974 Is my guess.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

5418


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Let's go with 2125


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

5250 is my guess. Good Contest! :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

2900.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Good idea for a contest, my guess is 3,721


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

2834.


----------



## HkArmy (Mar 14, 2007)

1225


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

2,345


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

2007 seems like a good year for you with 2 big stocked humis like that so let's go with 

2007!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

1767


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

1712


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

912

Thanks for the contest! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

8900, and I can pick up my prize in person.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

2627

Thanks for the contest!

I've never even had a cigar from the 70's!!!:dr

(Or the 80's for that matter!!)

Uniputt needs to win!!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

9543
Go Glenview :tu


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

3311


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

2001, great contest!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> OK, here is the deal. I'm (relatively) new here and thought it would be interesting to have a little contest. I just went through my Aristocrat MXT Plus and my Lissador over the weekend and counted-up my stash. Probably not an exact number, but I'm sticking with it. The contest? Guess how many total sticks I have in those two humidors as of right now. The closest guess wins a late 1970s Bolivar Inmensa and a late 1970s Bolivar Petit Corona. Sound like fun? Great - post your guess! Doesn't sound like fun? Then don't participate. I'll keep this open until 11:59 PM on Friday, June 1st. Good Luck!


Just to clarify, one guess per person please! Thanks!


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

2882


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

6101


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

1341


----------



## jordon (Mar 23, 2004)

9000


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

anything above 1000 is a huge amount....like, i dont even think a cigar store has much more over 3000... but then again i could be wrong


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

4,000 cigars.


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

912 thanks for the contest!


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

I'll say about 1,250.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

7560 cigars


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comp! My guess...


2700


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmmm.

1418.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

2424 - Thank you for the contest!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for a great contest with a great prize.


1028


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

10,000

Thanks for the contest...for your sake I hope my guess is low :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

4,760


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

1961.. it was a very good year.. LOL

Thanks for the contest Mike!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

3,742


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

how about 1492?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

2,362


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

7777. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

OH what do I guess?

2318


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

1001, thanks for the gr8 contest!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

8701, great contest!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

2903 says my wife.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

4291


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

1028 nice contest. :ss


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

1958....trust me it was a great year.


Thanks for an interesting contest


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

1728, yes its a random number, but, so it goes.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

1102


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm going with 1112 for some reason.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

741

Do you want my address now?:tu

Johnny


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

2118


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

1253


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

2111 

Thanks!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

2626 thanks for the contest.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyFlake said:


> 741
> 
> Do you want my address now?:tu
> 
> Johnny


:r already got it


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

860. Thanx for the contest:ss


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

5128


----------



## sparkygreen (Apr 10, 2007)

1982


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

5167.....before the trade of course


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

5777...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

5656


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

2469........

Thanks for the contest !!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

1234 - thanks


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

4,808

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

1,590. 
And a pack of Bazooka Joe bubble gum.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

2655, and thanks!


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

1414


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

2414


----------



## NoChips4me (May 12, 2007)

1526


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

3,457


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

1777
:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Some close guesses, but no one has hit it on the nose yet (that I've seen...I've only scanned quickly through all of the posts though and may have missed a few). To keep this as fair as possible, I have shared the total number with two others who have already submitted their guesses (and are therefore precluded from winning), so there will be independent, third-party confirmation of the actual winning number.

That said, if anyone does guess the *exact* number, I'll throw-in a 1983 Davidoff No. 2. Good luck!


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

1477, thanks


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

3225 great contest.

T


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I'm going to go with a roundabout guess of 2048, thanks for the contest man.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

4,324


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

942. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

my guess 666 cigars


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

ummm......1,467


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

6246 beautiful stogies. not including that bundle of cremosas in the back left hand corner of the second shelf that you were trying to hide. Thought we wouldn't find out, didn't you?


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll go with 3765.

Nice contest!

D


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

im gonna say 689


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

eriksson20 said:


> my guess 666 cigars


Stealing my guess I see? It's ok, I can share my lucky number. :tu

How many guesses are we entitled too? Just the one right? I know he posted it within the thread but I couldn't find the post.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Stealing my guess I see? It's ok, I can share my lucky number. :tu
> 
> How many guesses are we entitled too? Just the one right? I know he posted it within the thread but I couldn't find the post.


Yup. Just one.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

2001! Thanks! :ss


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll guess 2007 -- a very good year for contests!


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

1748


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

4240

Thanks for the contest Mike!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

1798..give or take the few you have smoked


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

6230


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

8,102

Thanks for the contest, Mike!


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

984


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

3750

how about a picture of the Lissador...


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

1313


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

1577


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

2713


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm going with 8,750.

Nice contest bro


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

1274 - thanks


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

2755 
thanks


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Great contest!!

4,980 cigars total.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

1650 :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

2626


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

2790


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

2331 and thanks for the contest.


----------



## axmann (May 21, 2007)

1875


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

1777 Hey Mike those listadors are Very nice .:tu


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

600 and thanks for the contest!


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

1121


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> That said, if anyone does guess the *exact* number, I'll throw-in a 1983 Davidoff No. 2. Good luck!


:hn

Great contest!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

BP22 said:


> :hn
> 
> Great contest!


:tpd:


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

5273 I'm counting the ones in your mind as well!!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

3500. Great contest and prizes.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

6,057 sticks


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

2143??


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

2442 

Thanks alot for the contest.

CBF:w


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

A few pics to help out...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

1981


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn. So what's the verdict?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

wilblake said:


> Damn. So what's the verdict?


17 minutes left...


----------



## jbresler (Jun 3, 2006)

5836


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

4999


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The winner: txdyna65 at 7525. The answer was 7407. Thanks to all who participated. txdyna65, please PM me your mailing address and I'll get the cigars out to you next week!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy lots of cigars! Great contest and congrats to the winner!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn, oh well. Congrats txdyna!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> The winner: txdyna65 at 7525. The answer was 7407. Thanks to all who participated. txdyna65, please PM me your mailing address and I'll get the cigars out to you next week!


Congrats Kenny, couldn't have happened to a nicer feller. Kewl contest..


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

congratulations to the winner! my 666 was somewhat under the real amount, but somehow i was forced to use that number 

miker


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_858_


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats Kenny and thanks again for the contest Mike!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy lots of smokes. Congrats Kenny :dr


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

557


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Congrats Kenny and thanks again for the contest Mike!


:tpd:nicely done on both parts :tu


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the contest Mike - beautiful pictures. 

Way to go Kenny. A great gorilla won!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Great contest!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

scoutmaster022 said:


> 557


:r late and low...thats how many Davidoffs he has...lol. Great Contest Mike..


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

congrats Kenny!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats Kenny! Wow Nice collection!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations txdyna65!
And WHooooooA, that's a Whole Lot 'o Smokes!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Kenny....my guess is you are gonna be smoking some mighty fine cigars next weekend! 

Great contest Mike! :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> The winner: txdyna65 at 7525. The answer was 7407. Thanks to all who participated. txdyna65, please PM me your mailing address and I'll get the cigars out to you next week!


Congrats Kenny !!

Great win here.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Great contest Michael. Nice win Kenny.....

























ya bastage...

scottie


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

HOLY COW I cant believe I won.....way cool :ss

Thanks for the cool contest, pm'd my addy to ya














scottie :tg


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> HOLY COW I cant believe I won.....way cool :ss
> 
> Thanks for the cool contest, pm'd my addy to ya
> 
> scottie :tg


whoa, you did win huh..congrats bro..Mike has a shit load of smokes..lol.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> HOLY COW I cant believe I won.....way cool :ss
> 
> Thanks for the cool contest, pm'd my addy to ya
> 
> scottie :tg


PM received. Package will go out early this week.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Congrats!!! Thats a LOT of cigars!!! DAMNATION!! :dr


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Congrats Kenny!!! Enjoy those crappy old sticks!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Didn't see the win! Congrats!!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> 3891
> 
> Thanks for the contest!


My guess is *7407*. I hope I win.

:r


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Congrats!! :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome contest Michael... good on ya bro!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats! That is an impressive #.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

FYI: The package went out yesterday, and included a very petit extra. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> FYI: The package went out yesterday, and included a very petit extra. Congrats and enjoy.


Nice , the lucky winner is realy lucky ....:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Recieved my winnings today.....3 old 70's Bolivar Gerbils....they look and smell great....I almost hate to smoke them 

Thanks for the contest and the sticks Mike, I appreciate it very much. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Recieved my winnings today.....3 old 70's Bolivar Gerbils....they look and smell great....I almost hate to smoke them
> 
> Thanks for the contest and the sticks Mike, I appreciate it very much. :tu


Nice Kenny !!! :tu


----------

